# Young Frankenstein Book



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Just a little something I cooked up. Young Frankenstein is one of my favorite films and I've wanted to make the "How I Did It" book for awhile now.

Original from the film:










My version:










and what's Frankenstein's laboratory with ze candles right?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Haunti, it looks like you just purchased it from a store, it's that good.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

excellent !!! ...stay close the wall...the stairs can be very treacherous


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Wait just a minute...it's not black and white..what's up with that? 

Just kidding, it looks great...any chance of seeing how you created it?...sort of a "How I Did It?"


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks Great!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Put..the candle...back!

Awesome job Haunti!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Great job on the book.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice Haunti ... great job! Looks like you got it from a movie prop house.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Werewolf!"

"There wolf! There castle!"

Great job - you captured it perfectly.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome!

Whatever you hear....do NOT open this door.... OPEN THE DOOR! OPEN THE DOOR!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome Job haunti


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

is there a complete how to in the book?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Great coffee table book for any haunter. Nice work.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Fantastic job on both props, Haunti!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Great job. Looks identical.


----------

